# part time jobs involving photography?



## hcazycips (Mar 25, 2004)

Can anyone give some suggestions on getting a good part time job based on photography skills? ... like advertising or something


----------



## jack (Mar 25, 2004)

hi
Are you seeking suggestions for waged-employment or ..instead, suggestions about starting a business for yourself ?


i understand the idea of 'part-time' job, but how 'in advertising' 
do you mean ?


peace! ZERO


----------



## hcazycips (Mar 25, 2004)

i dont mean starting my own business... i mean like some sort of an internship. by advertising i mean taking pictures for a company or something along those lines.


----------



## parttime8 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi,

You can visit worldofincome to find part time jobs according to your skills.


I am sure it works for you.


Good Luck


----------



## bdelia (Apr 2, 2010)

How about trying to land a part time job at a local news paper... or maybe go out and freelance and take pictures and send them in to local papers or sell the photos on a stock photography site??


----------



## usayit (Apr 2, 2010)

Pick up the phone and start asking?  The worst they will say is 'no'...

No posted here will work in all areas...  

Be prepared to work for free to build experience.  Seems to be common.


----------



## BKMOOD (Apr 2, 2010)

I can't give you any direct suggestions, but I'll tell you my story... I am not a professional photographer but I make a good chunk of change taking pictures each year.

I started out doing volunteer photography. I'd take pictures for anybody who wanted them basically to learn what the hell I was doing. After a while, I built up a pretty decent portolio. Also, having met so many people (and businesses) during my volunteer days, people began calling me with pay jobs.

All of my paid work is through word of mouth. I don't advertise. I meet people on shoots, they like my work and they hire me for more work. Not that I'm all that great. I'm not. I've seen work on this site that would blow me out of the water, but I work hard. I try to be nice, straight forward and honest with the people I work for. I try to make an impression -- a good impression. One customer commented, "You're a charming SOB, ain'tcha..." I try to be. I love taking pictures.

Next month I'm shooting two college graduations and a golf tournament. No advertising. Just going out, meeting people and trying desperately to be a charming SOB.

Don't be afraid to give to get, meaning don't be afraid to shoot some freebies just to get your foot in the door.


----------



## Paparoksguitar (Apr 2, 2010)

talk to local photographers. Ask if you can shadow them be reflector B**** on their next photoshoot. If they say no, then oh well; you tried.

But if the photographer likes you, you never know you could just become their assistant or anything. That very thing happened to me, and it is the most amazing way to learn then feild. But you have to be willing to spend hours free helping the photographer and be SURE to the most upbeat person you can possibly be. As said above^^ charm and personality are some of the greatest characteristics an assistant/and photographer can have.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 3, 2010)

hcazycips said:


> Can anyone give some suggestions on getting a good part time job based on photography skills? ... like advertising or something



Call WKRP???   :lmao::lmao::lmao:

Ok seriously. First decide what area of endeavor you are interested in and pursue those types of options.  I worked for 3 years in high school for a fashion photographer who I met through the father of a friend.  We were both photographers for our schools yearbook and newspaper and he was working for his dad in the family business.  

I learned a massive amount about photography, studio photography, fashion work, lighting etc.  I ever got to do a little bit of shooting on some of his assignments.  I also learned that I wasn't really interested in the fashion end of the industry.  But the nuts and bolts of photography that I learned transcends just shooting fashion and covers the entire spectrum.  I still use that knowledge on a daily basis.  

There are opportunities out there, you just have to be willing to look, and make contacts.  Polish you people skills, but be yourself as you do.  Good luck.


----------



## KmH (Apr 3, 2010)

The truth is:

Photography interns don't take photo's. Interns do grunt work, and if they're lucky, get to be voice activated, mobile light/reflector stands.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 4, 2010)

KmH said:


> The truth is:
> 
> Photography interns don't take photo's. Interns do grunt work, and if they're lucky, get to be voice activated, mobile light/reflector stands.




I would say that these days that is probably true.  The guy I was working for was very well established, highly in demand and had let go of his ego long ago.  The clients and shoot came first, but we became not just boss and employee, but friends.  And he was happy to teach a friend as much as possible without disrupting the shoot.    

After he passed on his family remembered me and our relationship and gave me one of the Pentax 67's and 4 lenses that we used in the studio.  Not the common thing you will find in this or most businesses.


----------



## Jeremy Z (Apr 4, 2010)

I shoot events part time, just like BKMOOD mentioned. I don't try as hard to get work though. I do maybe one event per year. To me, it is easier to make money doing my real job, then save the money for traveling and taking the kind of pictures I *really* like to take.


----------



## swoop_ds (Apr 6, 2010)

I advise you to take pictures of anything or anybody that is looking to have pictures done.  This will likely all be free unless the person says "oh no, I want to give you SOMETHING for your time".  Eventually you'll build up a portfolio and the jobs will trickle in.  This is without any kind of advertising, just word of mouth.  You can get a fair amount of business just advertising on kijiji and sites like that if you have reasonable work/rates under your belt.

As for jobs that are photography related but aren't you working as your own boss:
Picture Lab worker
Newspaper Job of some sort
Volunteer photographer for an organisation/event
Studio Assistant
etc

Hope that helps!
-Dave


----------



## Mr. Remote (Apr 6, 2010)

Go apply at a big box portrait studio..... LOL.


----------

